# A little bit of Oak



## flatbroke (Sep 3, 2018)

can’t run a stick burner without sticks. Went out today to get started on next years  Wood pile  got escorted by a bunch of turkeys
	

		
			
		

		
	







The rounds I had eyeballed were about 24 inches in diameter so rather than end up with a 3rd nutt I took the tractor for the heavy work  parked it right in the middle of a poison oak bed 
	

		
			
		

		
	






My pops hauled out the first load while by brother and I wrangled up another before he returned an hour and half later 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Lucky for us there wasn’t much limb wood. 24 inch pieces sure fills up a 7x14 trailer in a hurry. I stacked the small ones op top. Only 25-30 more loads to go.  Got to get busy splitting.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 3, 2018)

no pain no gain. good start to the wood pile.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 4, 2018)

Love it.  I picked out a pecan tree this weekend.  Now just gotta get to cutting!


----------

